# CiCAR Review - Cruzado Domenicos



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

*Cigar:* Cruzado Domenicos
*Size:* 5 5/8 x 46
*Country of Origin:* Nicaragua
*Wrapper:* Nicaraguan ?
*Binder:* Nicaraguan ?
*Filler:* Nicaraguan ?
*Date of Purchase/Price/Location:* 10/15/08/Gift/Leaf and Ale
*Date of Burn/Time:* 10/20/08 - 5pm-5:55pm
*Food Pairing:* none
*Drink Pairing:* none

*Prelight:*
*Smell:* Earth, spice
*Construction:* Perfect in every way; pigtail cap

*Initial burn:*
*Flavor:* There is a great deal of spice
*Draw:* Medium (preferred)
*Burn:* Even with easy lighting, huge billows of smoke!

*Mid-burn:*
*Flavor:* The spice is complimented by earth and slight hints of floral along with leather
*Draw:* Same
*Burn:* Even
*Additional:* Strong, firm ash with tons of smoke!

*End burn:*
*Flavor: *Same as Mid-Burn down to the nub

*Rating:*
97 - It was near perfect! The best strong/flavorful cigar I have ever had!!! Do youself a favor and buy some of these from Mike @ Leaf and Ale once they arrive or from Kevin @ Silo Cigars (got one from there as well)!

*Overall:*
THIS IS THE BEST NEW CIGAR FOR 2008! Way to go Dion!!! Buy them, smoke some, age the rest!!! And if you're feeling generous, SEND ME DOMENICOS!!!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice writeup.. you might have convinced me to pick a couple up.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Sounds great, but according to his website he no gotty!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice review...Thanks


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Nice review and the first I have seen of one. Great stuff.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Another great review by Sam the cigar man!!!


----------



## vudu9 (Mar 7, 2005)

Dude - it burned THAT good in the car?! You rule.


----------



## leafandale (Jan 18, 2008)

tx_tuff said:


> Sounds great, but according to his website he no gotty!


I had one in my personal stash from when Dion was here in August. Sam placed a nice order with me and I tossed it in as a bonus. We are expecting our first shipment at the end of this week.

Dion... I've gotta say.. these cigars are just amazing. Great job.


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

vudu9 said:


> Dude - it burned THAT good in the car?! You rule.


Dude, you create some of the TOP cigars in my book :leph:, so YOU RULE!!! I can only hope that my blending will produce such a good cigar


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

How much for a box ? Are these going to be impossible to get ?


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Wingfan13 said:


> How much for a box ? Are these going to be impossible to get ?


No, I think these are a completely new line, not some limited production run...They haven't hit the shelves yet though...Should be this week or next based on what the two sources I mentioned told me.

As for the price, I will have to check my Silo Cigars receipt for the price...I want to say between $6-8? I will let you know unless someone with higher authority clues us in before then!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Oh man I cannot wait to get my hands on these.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Great review! now go clean your steering wheel! LOL


----------



## BengalMan-cl (Nov 19, 2007)

Eager to see how these are.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

SVB said:


> No, I think these are a completely new line, not some limited production run...They haven't hit the shelves yet though...Should be this week or next based on what the two sources I mentioned told me.
> 
> As for the price, I will have to check my Silo Cigars receipt for the price...I want to say between $6-8? I will let you know unless someone with higher authority clues us in before then!


thank god there not limited production..im so sick of that !!!
awesome review man, you rock the reviews everytime..cant wait to get one


----------



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

Got some on order from Mike @ Leaf & Ale..Can't wait to try them...Awesome review..


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Cant wait to try these!!!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Awesome review Sam. Those are definitely on my list of purchases. I tried last month but of course, there were none. I saw them on Mikes webpage. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

That sounds like a tasty cigar.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Stupendous review Sam! We are all waiting with baited cigar hooks to get our grubby mitts on some of these. That review had my mouth watering and my wallet creaking open... Well done Sir!! 

CD


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

BengalMan said:


> Eager to see how these are.


I just told you how they were with my review


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

sold me on some!! No wonder you keep getting tickets :lol:


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great review Sam!! Defenly one I love to try!!


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

right on Sam!

hope to get some myself..

great review, too..


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Great review. I will definately be trying these. Thanks.


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

I gotta some how get my hands on some of these..


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks for the review. Sounds pretty damn tasty! I hope you didn't burn a hole in your seat with that big a$$ ash!


----------



## dmoby (Jun 16, 2007)

Good cigar


----------



## ezmoney5150 (Jan 23, 2008)

I thought that was my car with the ashes in the steering wheel.


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Can't wait to get mine later this week.


----------

